
Is the United Nations Working Group on Arbitrary Detention Decision on Assange - oskarth
https://ukconstitutionallaw.org/2016/02/09/liora-lazarus-is-the-united-nations-working-group-on-arbitrary-detention-decision-on-assange-so-wrong/
======
mikro2nd
The fact that the Swedish prosecuting authorities have persistently "refused
‘unreasonably and disproportionately’ to ‘question him through alternative
means offered under the process of mutual assistance’" is precisely what
generates the suspicion that they are not acting with honest and transparent
motives, leading one to pretty quickly conclude that it seems likely that
their real intent is to simply hand Assange over to the US.

